

 Would you pay $5 per month for this hosted blog engine? - minhajuddin
http://substancehq.com

======
minhajuddin
I am the creator of this and I am planning to add varnish support within this
week to make your blogs HN/reddit resistant. I'd love to know if anyone would
be willing to pay for a blogging platform built for
hackers/programmers/developers.

------
paulsutter
No

~~~
minhajuddin
I'd love to hear the reasons if any, It'd help me tremendously, in correcting
the course for this app. Thank you.

~~~
paulsutter
There are so many free blog systems, some of which might be regarded as
"standard", with reliable hosting histories and a lot of credibility.

If you want to create a service that you can charge for, you might:

1\. Find a really specific blogging niche for whom existing solutions really
cannot work, and as if that weren't difficult enough, you need a low cost way
to acquire customers within the niche. or,

2\. Do something other than a blog platform. Ditto what I wrote in (1) above,
just cross out the word "blogging". My bet is that it will be slightly easier.

~~~
minhajuddin
Thank you for the advice, I really appreciate it.

